# 50 Gallon Planted



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I have started a new random project at my boyfriends house (no room at my house) and would like to start up this journal to keep track as it progresses 

So far because I have not exactly determined which plant I should keep or stay, there are a few random stems of plants stuck at random areas of the tank even though its not suppose to be, like the H. polysperma on the left side or the rotala colorata at the right front corner.

I am planning to make it "clean, tidy and colourful." I just propagated some s. repens to the front and added some bits of HC left from a previous tank. Hopefully those will grow and eventually fill in the rest of the tank.

Lighting: Ecoxotic E90 x2, 7hours/day
Substrate: ADA amazonia
Ferts: NPK, trace, iron
Water change: once per week 50%
CO2: 1.5bubbles/sec


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, looks gorgeous.


----------



## geealexg (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome "Dutch style" inspired aquascape! I love your use of contrasting colours and different textures. Plants look really healthy and I can't wait to see the tank fully mature. I wonder what kind of livestock you are planning to put in it.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow your plants look amazing


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. The plants are doing great so far. Its roughly three weeks old. Got a bit of gsa popping up at the back so I think I'll have to readjust my phosphate dosage. I used plants from previous tank but the nanjenshan and ar lilac are from cell culture. They grew pretty fast.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice footprint. It isn't a standard 50 gallon is it?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Think it is a breeder


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really good!!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of plants. What's the plant in the front right?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

AR variegated from Lawson(reckon) he is a really nice fellow and passed me some trimming when I bought fissiden moss from him  should buy it from him if you like it. Think he has a package with it for sale in plant classified


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Been waiting for a journal of this tank! Nice work!!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Its just the beginning!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dawna said:


> AR variegated from Lawson(reckon) he is a really nice fellow and passed me some trimming when I bought fissiden moss from him  should buy it from him if you like it. Think he has a package with it for sale in plant classified


I meant the one in front that is very light green.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

mysticalnet said:


> I meant the one in front that is very light green.


It's hc I pulled out from another tank that was used as dsm


----------

